# Equivalencia para un M0305512



## carlets (Feb 12, 2013)

Hola pido disculpas, no sabia muy bien en que subforo debía preguntar.

Tengo un taladro percutor a 24v BTI (era bosch) tengo el regulador de velocidad que no funciona. Al extraer el disipador me he encontrado un transistor cuya nomenclatura no logro encontrar el datasheet en el google, y lo poco que he encontrado no me aclara la situación.


El recambio en cuestión, esta descatalogado  y me ofrecen un plan renove que en plena crisis va a ser que no.

P.d. Esta encapsulado en TO-220


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 12, 2013)

Mira esto  
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1090067.html


----------

